# Has anyone used a Golight Profiler II??



## SwatDude (Oct 19, 2008)

Newbie here...

I was looking for a spotlight for my truck and then decided I wanted to replace a 10mcp handheld I had that had died. I saw the Golight Profiler II on their website and they advertise that it is in use by the military. A google search later and I happened upon your forum. I did a search on here but there is only one mention of the Profiler II from 2007. Then I read all about the new Titanium L35 and that sounds like the spotlight for me. I was still just curious about how the Profiler II performed.

You can find it here...

http://www.golight.com/products/profiler_II.html

It has a lithium-POLYMER battery like the L35 will get and it says it has a 55w bulb. I don't even pretend to know how bulb wattage relates to candle power or light output or what is reasonable. Would you stick with the L35?? I believe the MSRP on this light is around $350.


----------



## rasserie (Oct 19, 2008)

a search on google seems to point that the golight profiler uses 55w incans.

im pretty sure a 35w HID outperforms a 55w incan

i could be wrong...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

The Golight has been around a while and is known somewhat around these parts. They did use a great battery in that light but the 55W incan is going to seem rather dim compared to a 35W HID. I would absolutely stick with the L35.....and even the N30's beam for that matter would greatly outperform the Golight.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 19, 2008)

rasserie said:


> a search on google seems to point that the golight profiler uses 55w incans.
> 
> im pretty sure a 35w HID outperforms a 55w incan
> 
> i could be wrong...



You're correct. A 35W HiD is roughly equivalent to a 120W Incan by my shoddy mental math.

For the price I'd also take an L35 when they become available... or two N30s :devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 19, 2008)

I own several 55W Incan spotlights and they are only about 25% as bright as the N30. The N30 throws well over twice as far as my 55W incans, and like I said before it out-throws my 100W Incan (Thor) spotlight.

I also own a 15 million candlepower spotlight with a 130 watt incandescent bulb, and the N30 puts out a LOT more light than it and smokes it in all ways except throw.

The L35 will be even brighter than the N30 and run longer, so I highly recommend you get either one.
The Golight will look sickly dim and weak even next to an N30.

I estimate that at best the Golight may produce up to 1500 lumens, while the N30 will produce 3200 lumens. The L35 will put out even more lumens than the N30.

N30 = NIMH 30 watt (around 3200 lumens)
L35 = Lithium-Ion 35 watt (closer to 3500 lumens)


----------



## SwatDude (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!!

The more I read on here the more I am convinced to wait for the L35.


----------



## Psychlone (Feb 24, 2009)

hi, also new here and found this post where it seems like you've been looking for the same thing as I currently am; a search light for the truck. I actually waited to see the L35 come out, but now I've just read that the *L35 can't run off 12V*: you have to charge it and then use it. Don't know if that's important to you, but I prefer to have the ability to power the light straight from 12V when I'm in the truck and then be able to take it with me when leaving the truck.

So what options do I have for a powerful vehicle search light that can both run on 12V and charge from 12V? Preferably HID + LiOn rechargeable + would be nice to stay under $500...

Golight Profiler II has 55W NxT BlueFusion 4000K and a 1W Superbright LED, runs off LiOn battery for about 60 min and yielding 1300 lumens. Nice two-position handle design for holding it out the vehicle window and walking with the light. About $300,-

Amondotech Titanium L35 has 35W Xenon HID, 4200K and 7x5mm LED, runs off LiOn battery for about 110 min and yielding 3500 lumens. Nice small size and design. It can charge from 12V but can't run from 12V. About $316,-

RL11 HID has 35W Xenon HID, 4300 K, runs off LiOn battery for about 90 min and yielding 3200 lumens. There's no second light but this one has a snap-on diffuser and can run direct off 12V (does it charge at the same time?). About $414,-

XeVision XeRay has 35W GE Xenon D2S HID, 4200K, runs off LiOn battery for about 140 min and yielding 3200 lumens. This one can charge and run from 12V and has a diffuser as well as focusing bezel. Unfortunately it's about $895,-

Other options? Experience with the above lights for the described use?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 25, 2009)

Psychlone said:


> Then there's a HID search light like the XeVision but that's about $895 and weighing in at 15 lbs (compared to the 2-3 lbs of the other lights), making it less than ideal to hold out the truck window or walk around with.





The XeVisioin Xeray 30/50 are small. They have 4.5" reflectors and weigh in at around 5lbs. Maybe you're thinking of a different light.

The X990 also run's off a 12V source. The battery is removed and a "plug-in" which also looks like a battery slides into the handle. On the other end is a 12V lighter socket. I consider it to be on of the best vehicle spotlights off all time. The down side is that only NiMH batteries are available for portable use. I only use mine hooked when hooked to the vehicle now since I have other, better portable HID's, not to mention that my batteries are shot.


----------



## Psychlone (Feb 25, 2009)

Patriot36 said:


> The XeVisioin Xeray 30/50 are small. They have 4.5" reflectors and weigh in at around 5lbs. Maybe you're thinking of a different light..


 
You are right. I was quoting the total shipping weight as opposed to just the light. I have corrected the posting above.



Patriot36 said:


> The X990 also run's off a 12V source. The battery is removed and a "plug-in" which also looks like a battery slides into the handle. On the other end is a 12V lighter socket. I consider it to be on of the best vehicle spotlights off all time. The down side is that only NiMH batteries are available for portable use. I only use mine hooked when hooked to the vehicle now since I have other, better portable HID's, not to mention that my batteries are shot.


 
I had the Acro 990X on my shortlist for sure but removed it for the following reasons:
1) it just seems so clumsy that you have to shift out the whole battery pack with another "fake" battery pack in order to power off 12V
2) there is no 12V charger (crucial for me)
3) The battery is NiMH and not LiOn
4) it's still about $458,-


----------



## BVH (Feb 25, 2009)

Lots of good analytical thoughts here. My only question...Would there be many times under your usage scenarios, that you would actually exhaust almost two hours of run time away from the car? I can think of some to be fair. However, why not just buy a second battery giving you almost 4 hours of time on HID or probably more than a week of 24 days using the LED's. IIRC, you can be charging the second battery in the car while using the first.


----------



## Psychlone (Feb 25, 2009)

BVH said:


> Lots of good analytical thoughts here. My only question...Would there be many times under your usage scenarios, that you would actually exhaust almost two hours of run time away from the car? I can think of some to be fair. However, why not just buy a second battery giving you almost 4 hours of time on HID or probably more than a week of 24 days using the LED's. IIRC, you can be charging the second battery in the car while using the first.


 
No, I think I would rarely need two hours of battery run time. The relevant spectrum of usage scenarios is 1-4 hours in the car (using the 12V plug) and during that time quickly taking the light out 5-10 times, each time lasting 5-30 minutes. No access to AC.

What are you thinking/what would you recommend?


----------



## BVH (Feb 25, 2009)

When making the post, I was thinking the L35 all the time but forgot to say it in my post. The thought was buy the L35 and a 2nd battery (within your budget) You get nearly your required 4 hours total run time (although not on a cord/power source). Use up the first battery, throw in the second and put the discharged battery on the 12 Volt charger while using the second battery. This way, you probably have about 5+ hours of potential run time. Hope I'm making sense.


----------



## Psychlone (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually that could be a viable solution with the L35 and a second battery. I was starting to lean towards the RL11 (with the weird wire sticking out but it can run directly on 12V) but that doesn't have the dual light capability that I really like. I might just go ahead and order that L35  if there are any left 

Update: ok, now I've ordered the L35 plus extra battery. It will be interesting to see how it works out. Can't wait to experience the power of that light! Thanks for the help in making the decision


----------



## SwatDude (Feb 25, 2009)

I did it. I bought the L35 and I just got my UPS tracking number. I am totallly excited about this first HID purchase. I was reading some of the threads last night and saw some size comparison shots. I didn't realize how small the L35 is for such a powerhouse. Thank goodness the wait is finally over.

Now if I could only find the ultimate weapon mounted light for my .308. I really want a long range light of about 500 lumens. I have Fenix mounted on it right now but some of my Fenix lights seem to crap out after being stored in my 140 degree F plus car here in Phoenix. The circuits seem to go bad. Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Psychlone (Feb 25, 2009)

SwatDude said:


> Now if I could only find the ultimate weapon mounted light for my .308.


 
that has *got* to be another L35 strapped to your .308 with olive drab 1000 mile tape :huh: - just think 'deer in the headlights' hunting tactics


----------



## SwatDude (Feb 25, 2009)

Psychlone said:


> that has *got* to be another L35 strapped to your .308 with olive drab 1000 mile tape :huh: - just think 'deer in the headlights' hunting tactics


 
I am thinking Surefire Invictus if it would ever come out. Why is Surefire so behind in the brightness game???


----------

